# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Особенности и лечение червя Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based

## SDA

Компания «Доктор Веб» информирует о широком распространении опасного сетевого червя Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, который использует несколько альтернативных методов распространения, один из которых — уязвимости операционной системы Windows, которой подвержены Windows 2000 и более поздние версии, вплоть до беты Windows 7. Для упаковки своих файлов Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based применяет постоянно видоизменяющийся (полиморфный) упаковщик, что затрудняет его анализ. Сетевой червь Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based, некоторые образцы которого также могут определяться антивирусом Dr.Web как Win32.HLLW.Autorunner.5555, использует для своего распространения сразу несколько способов. Прежде всего — съёмные носители и сетевые диски посредством встроенного в Windows механизма автозапуска. В этом случае имя вредоносного файла является случайным и содержится в папке вида RECYCLERS-x-x-xx-xxxxxxxxxx-xxxxxxxxxx-xxxxxxxxx-xxxx. Такую же структуру папок использует Корзина Windows для хранения удалённых файлов, что позволяет вирусу оставаться незаметным для пользователя. 
Кроме того, червь может распространяться по сети с использованием стандартного для Windows-сетей протокола SMB. При этом для организации удалённого доступа к компьютеру Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based перебирает наиболее часто встречающиеся способы задания пароля, а также пароли из своего словаря. При положительном результате поиска червь копирует себя в системную папку компьютера-жертвы и создаёт задание на запуск через определённый промежуток времени.

Наконец, вирус распространяется по сети с использованием уязвимости, которая устраняется с помощью критичного обновления, описанного в бюллетене Microsoft MS08-067. На целевой компьютер отправляется специально сформированный запрос, приводящий к переполнению буфера. В результате данных действий компьютер-жертва загружает вредоносный файл по протоколу HTTP.

После запуска Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based проверяет, в каком процессе он находится, и если это процесс rundll32.exe, то внедряет свой код в системные процессы svchost.exe и explorer.exe. Затем вирус открывает в Проводнике текущую папку и прекращает свою работу.

Если Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based определяет, что он находится не в процессе rundll32.exe, то он создает свою копию со случайным именем и прописывает её в качестве службы Windows, а также в реестр для обеспечения автозапуска после перезагрузки компьютера и останавливает работу службы обновления Windows. Далее в системе устанавливается собственная реализация HTTP-сервера, с помощью которого начинается распространение вируса по сети.

Если вирус определяет, что он находится в процессе svchost.exe, запущенном в качестве DNS-клиента, то внедряет свой код в функции работы DNS на компьютере, тем самым блокируя доступ к сайтам множества антивирусных компаний.

В состав Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based входит драйвер, который изменяет в памяти системный файл tcpip.sys с целью увеличения стандартного ограничения системы на количество одновременных сетевых подключений.

Данная вредоносная программа была создана с целью формирования очередной бот-сети. В ходе работы вируса делаются запросы на загрузку исполняемых файлов со специально созданных для этого серверов, установку и запуск этих программ на компьютерах, входящих в эту бот-сеть. Целью преступников может быть как самостоятельное извлечение прибыли из построенной бот-сети, так и её продажа. К сожалению, недостатка в спросе на работающие бот-сети в настоящее время нет.

Для лечения системы от Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based и профилактики заражения рекомендуется установить патчи, указанные в следующих информационных бюллетенях Microsoft: MS08-067, MS08-068, MS09-001. Также необходимо отключить компьютер от локальной сети и от Интернета. Если компьютеры подсоединены к локальной сети, то вылеченный компьютер необходимо подключать обратно к локальной сети лишь после того, как будут вылечены все компьютеры, находящиеся в сети. Лечение системы можно произвести при помощи бесплатной утилиты Dr.Web CureIt!. 
Возможности антивируса Dr.Web по противодействию Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based

Т.к. сетевой червь Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based устанавливает атрибуты безопасности на свои файлы и ветки реестра средствами Windows таким образом, что чтение их стандартными средствами невозможно, то вылечить систему от этого вируса можно только сканером Dr.Web для Windows с графическим интерфейсом версии не ниже 4.44. В эти версии сканера Dr.Web встроен антируткит-модуль Dr.Web Shield™, который позволяет получать неограниченный доступ к файлам и веткам реестра, защищённым таким образом.

Файловый монитор SpIDer Guard, входящий в состав антивируса Dr.Web для Windows версий 4.44 и 5.0, при использовании актуальных обновлений вирусной базы успешно противодействует всем попыткам Win32.HLLW.Shadow.based установиться в систему.

http://news.drweb.com/show/?i=204&c=5

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ярославич

Просканирывал Dr.Web 5.0, видит RECYCLERS, но не удаляет,пишет, что защищён от записи, подскажите, что мне ещё можно сделать, что бы вылечить систему?

----------


## SDA

> Просканирывал Dr.Web 5.0, видит RECYCLERS, но не удаляет,пишет, что защищён от записи, подскажите, что мне ещё можно сделать, что бы вылечить систему?


Выполнить http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235

----------

